# Unashamed Ad: The Cotswold Audaxes, 20th June



## Philip Whiteman (12 Apr 2010)

Beacon Roads Cycling Club, proudly presents its ​
*COTSWOLD AUDAXES* ​
*20th JUNE 2010* ​
Some riders may be missing the _Circuit of the Cotswolds Sportive_ which is not happening in 2010, so you may be looking for a good alternative. ​
This popular event has become a classic on the Audax calendar and is one of the most successful in the UK, attracting entrants from all over the country. Riders will have a testing day in the saddle that equals many sportive events. It is a great way of exploring the scenary of the Cotswolds by either at your riding at your leisure or as challenge ride. The upper speed limit is 30kph as per audax rules, but you will be lucky to exceed that rate on this course! ​

There are four rides available and slightly vary in routes to previous years. ​
*THE COTSWOLD EXPEDITION*. 210km. South Birmingham - Broadway - Burford, Shutford - South Birmingham ​
*THE COTSWOLD JOURNEY*. 160km. South Birmingham - Broadway - Shutford - South Birmingham ​
*THE COTSWOLD OUTING*. 110km. Clockwise and Anti-clockwise. South Birmingham - Welford - Wellesbourne - South Birmingham. ​

Four hundred riders enjoy the warm welcome and camaraderie of this well-established annual promotion, which now features: ​
- A great HQ near the M42, with ample parking, 
- Changing facilities, showers and catering 
- Choice of three distances: 110, 160 and 210 km 
- Country lanes almost all the way 
- Great scenery, with leafy byways and limestone villages 
- Controls at cycle-friendly cafes and pubs 
- Free refreshments at the start and finish 
- Souvenir water bottle for every finisher ​
For details on the events and to enter online ​
http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/cotswold/index.html ​










*Miss this event at your peril* 

*The Beacon* 

*'A Local Club Delivering Extraordinary Events'*


----------



## jimboalee (13 Apr 2010)

"South Birmingham - Broadway"...

That's Broadway Tower, not the town. That's Broadway Tower at the TOP of the hill.

Long route - several flat kms with a 12% climb.
Shorter route - not so many flat kms with an 18% climb.

Long route - keep with the fast boys and knacker yourself proving to everyone you can climb a 12%.
Shorter route - Mostly downhill through Studley on your own and then get off and walk up Saintbury where's there no-one watching AND still be ahead of the others....


----------



## Philip Whiteman (13 Apr 2010)

errr, sorry I forgot to mention that it was at the top of the hill. But remember, what goes up must come down. 

Your plan is devious but quite legitimate okay if don't mind the A435 (though it should not be too busy early Sunday). However, I just put on my anorak and calculated the two alternatives via Bikely. I think your version only saves around 1km though it may be faster due to less lanes.


----------



## jimboalee (13 Apr 2010)

Philip Whiteman said:


> errr, sorry I forgot to mention that it was at the top of the hill. But remember, what goes up must come down.
> 
> Your plan is devious but quite legitimate okay if don't mind the A435 (though it should not be too busy early Sunday). However, I just put on my anorak and calculated the two alternatives via Bikely. I think your version only saves around 1km though it may be faster due to less lanes.



You should ride to Redditch on Friday afternoon......


----------



## Turning Worm (14 Apr 2010)

Without contention, this audax is legendary and I have now entered for a second time. 

When I rode this for the first time last year, I asked my self two questions:

1. Why do sportives charge so much when can enter a top notch event such as this?
2. Why do some people regard audaxes with silly comments such as beards, mudguards and dull? This event will prove them wrong.

I am now a convert from sportives.

Anyone and everyone should try this one!


----------



## Philip Whiteman (20 May 2010)

This a quick note to the observant that the routes have slightly changed this year. 

The Expedition is about 10km further and now takes in a nicer route just above Winchcombe before dropping into the picturesque Windrush Valley. We also have a new control at Ramsden in place of the expensive Burford. 

The Outing now takes in Ilmington Hill with grand views. 

Get your entry in now before it sells out.


----------

